# jessem Rout-R-Lift II



## dogrunner (Mar 6, 2011)

anybody have one these how does it work for $149.00 you have to think hard about buying a a plain insert


----------



## andrzejls (May 20, 2011)

Dogrunner,
I just got mine yesterday, mounted on INCRA 24x32 table with PC690 router. It is very well made unit and lift is silky smooth. Mayor problem for this type of device is driving screw thread backlash (up/down slack). This unit does not have it. Jessem Rout-R-Lift II leveling screws pattern does not fit my INCRA pattern, so the set screws that comes with the unit are leveling against MDF (that is bad). I just purchased for $4.95 as Lowes 1/8" x 3/4" x 3' flat aluminum stock so I can cut it up and use it as base for leveling screws. This is simple. The mayor problem for me ( I was mold designer and mold maker for over 30 years, so I am use to precision) is that Phenolic plate is bowed-up by as much as .008in. I am working now with Jessem to see what can be done about it. I will post the follow up for this issue. There is a lot of talk on the blogs about poor customer service at Jessem. In my case I could not have more pleasant expearience, they were great. Jessem just raised price to $169.99 but it is still great for what you are getting.


----------



## deece (Jun 12, 2009)

I have had mine for about 6 maonths and am very very happy with it. It does everything they said it would with precision and smoothness.


----------



## xlamontx (Mar 29, 2011)

andrzejls said:


> Dogrunner,
> Jessem Rout-R-Lift II leveling screws pattern does not fit my INCRA pattern, so the set screws that comes with the unit are leveling against MDF (that is bad). I just purchased for $4.95 as Lowes 1/8" x 3/4" x 3' flat aluminum stock so I can cut it up and use it as base for leveling screws.



I tried this but did not have any success. I have a Woodpecker table and lift. Once I put the paper thin metal strips between the table and the leveling screws ( completely backed out ), the lift plate stood just a hair proud of the table surface. I read in an old thread on this site that a member drilled and installed flat head screws around the table lip where the leveling screws had been digging into the table. My table is too new to know if this is really going to be a problem, but if it does start to ware, I will try this idea. xlx


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Where did you find it for $149?

Steve.


----------



## andrzejls (May 20, 2011)

*Update on JESSEM lift*

I bought this lift directly from JESSEM for $149 and it is a very good lift. As I mensioned when I got it the top plate was bowed up by. 008in. No big deal, then. I also got digital display for $29. Couple of weeks ago I noticed that my depth cuts are not quite right and I checked top plate. Well that phenolic plate was bowed up by 1/16in. I was lucky to have INCRA aluminum plate from the time I purchased router top. It was time for me to do some drilling. The result you can see on attached pictures (before and after). Yes, the lift was cheap but nothing beats aluminum. So if you think of buying this lift, be prepeared to do some additional work and money for new aluminum plate. Well, no pictures. I wil have to figure out how to do it from the tablet.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have the Jessem Mast R Lift II. I think the main difference is the aluminum base. I have mine mated to a Woodpeckers top on my router table.

All I did was relocate the the screws that came on the Woodpecker table to line up under Jessem's adjustment screws (see pic).

I do remember having to get slightly longer adjusting set screws at the local hardware store for the Jessem base. I had to use blue locktite to keep the screws from vibrating loose. There was barely enough thread on the shorter adjusting screws that came with the lift.

Everything works fine. I haven't haven't had to adjust this since. The table gets almost daily use.


----------



## andrzejls (May 20, 2011)

2bigfeet,
There are minor differences between Mast-R-Lift-II and Rout-R-Lift II but the major one is aluminum plate on Mast-R-Lift II. Once I retrofitted/remachined INCRA plate to fit JESSEM, it works like a champ. The bast I did is to add digital readout. See picture.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks good. Haven't had a need for a digital readout yet. But I said that about a router lift... until I got one. Now I kick myself for not getting one years ago.


----------



## deece (Jun 12, 2009)

*Lucky You*

I have this router lift and am very very happy with it so much that I thought the $450+ that they sell for in Australia was good value. I have doubled the use of my router table since installing this unit since it is so quick and easy to both change bits and adjust the height. Buy you will never regret it.

Steve (Shedman1)


----------

